# Canada post



## joem (May 16, 2011)

For those who ship from Canada (using Canada Post) or into Canada (using USPS)
Just to let you know;
Canada Post is talking strike next week


----------



## Claudie (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## joem (May 16, 2011)

This afternoon, at about 1;30 I ( and the clerk) watched a driver come in mark down the number of boxes ready to go then just leave not taking the packages ready to go. I think the union is forcing a slowdown.


----------



## Militoy (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info - I hadn't noticed what was happening. I'm getting set to put up a few more eBay auctions, and I only ship to USA or Canada. I hate to ship to Canada by UPS, because of the ridiculous fees they charge the Canadian buyer. I'll be sure to mention a possible delay to bidders in Canada.


----------



## Harold_V (May 17, 2011)

joem said:


> I think the union is forcing a slowdown.


If I had my way, there'd be no unions. I have no respect for them. 

Harold


----------



## wrecker45 (May 17, 2011)

unions had a purpose at one time. now they are just greed driven.


----------



## Claudie (May 17, 2011)

Do unions show any respect at all for non-union people? :|


----------



## eeTHr (May 17, 2011)

Unions were set up to buy votes.

Only they don't pay for it, we all do, because of higher prices to pay the union wages and benefits, and their administrators.

Unions are all about money and power. Their members will vote _however they are told,_ in order to keep their outrageous wages and benefits, of course.

It gives politicians enormous leverage, and it _doesn't cost them a penny._

That's what politics is all about.


----------



## joem (May 17, 2011)

Members of the Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW) have voted 94.5% in favour of striking if necessary. The earliest a real strike could happen is May 25.


----------



## wrecker45 (May 17, 2011)

strikes should be banned. have a court room and jury. each side tells there story and let the jury decide.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 17, 2011)

Well lots of companies do not allow unions. That is what more of them should do. President of one union here makes 150k of euros.


----------



## qst42know (May 17, 2011)

> Their members will vote however they are told, in order to keep their outrageous wages and benefits, of course.



I vote my own mind. And my income and medical coverage is just barely above the charity level at the local hospital.

Don't be stupid enough to lump all of us together, your assumptions just won't be true.



> President of one union here makes 150k of euros.



The plant manager where I work, (one of 7 overpaid VP's) makes $350k, and took a 100 man shop down to 54. A third of a million to lead 54 employees?

Their two best selling machines are based on my concept. An idea worth millions each year in sales, I got nothing. I spoke the idea out loud to the designer they gave credit to.


----------



## joem (May 17, 2011)

Arguing like or dislike about unions is the same as arguing about politics, religion, and best pizza. Some are good some are not. But a postal strike may have an effect on many uf us here.


----------



## skippy (May 17, 2011)

If unwarranted cash goes to anyone I find it much preferable that it goes to Joe in the union rather than to the smug assess who populate the high ranks of the US financial institutions who have been shameless in their 
free market failure = taxpayer bailout degeneracy, all the while giving themselves extra big bonuses for being so durn smart.


----------



## joem (May 17, 2011)

skippy said:


> If unwarranted cash goes to anyone I find it much preferable that it goes to Joe in the union rather than to the smug assess who populate the high ranks of the US financial institutions who have been shameless in their
> free market failure = taxpayer bailout degeneracy, all the while giving themselves extra big bonuses for being so durn smart.


Yay me! Thanks I'll take the money


----------



## Oz (May 17, 2011)

joem said:


> Arguing like or dislike about unions is the same as arguing about politics, religion, and best pizza. Some are good some are not. But a postal strike may have an effect on many uf us here.


Well said.


----------



## Harold_V (May 18, 2011)

joem said:


> Members of the Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW) have voted 94.5% in favour of striking if necessary. The earliest a real strike could happen is May 25.


Your government should gain the balls necessary to do to them what Regan did to the air traffic controllers. Fire the lot. There's no shortage of people that are willing to work for reasonable wages, especially in today's economy. 

Harold


----------



## joem (Jun 2, 2011)

On May 30, The Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW) submitted their final offer to reach an agreement with Canada Post before the union earns the legal right to strike on June 2nd at 11:59 p.m.

According to a Canada Post press release on their website, Canada's postal system seems poised to reject the CUPW union's latest offer because "the union does nothing to address the significant challenges facing the company."


----------



## joem (Jun 13, 2011)

Update 
Canada post is on rotating strikes with the next location unknown. So if sending parcels from or into Canada be aware delays may occur. Sorry if you have won one or more of my auctions and have not recieved it yet, but it's beyond my control.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 16, 2011)

This was posted on Ebay;
Canada Post Suspends Operations
http://announcements.ebay.com/2011/06/canada-post-suspends-operations/

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, I wonder how long that can go on.... :|


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Wow, I wonder how long that can go on.... :|


Don't know, but if Canada has any insight, they're fire the entire bunch and replace them with people that are willing to work. Brings to mind what President Reagan did to the air traffic controllers.......... which I perceived to be very, very, cool!

Being supportive of these people is to endorse a lowering of your own standard of living---for it will result in ever higher postage rates, which everyone must bear. At some point in time, workers from all walks of life must come to terms with the ideas that you can't get ahead by demanding unearned pay. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jun 17, 2011)

The United States Postal Service is unionized as well. I recently overheard a conversation at my local post office that made me inquire further of the Postmaster. It is well known that the USPS has been losing money for some years. Postal workers have recently been told in their published Union papers that if things do not change by June 2012, the USPS will close it’s doors.

Not strike, close.


----------



## skippy (Jun 17, 2011)

Harold, I totally agree, but why stop at firing the postal service! Why not fire the whole country and replace them with Chinese workers who are willing to work - ready to really EARN THEIR MONEY at $2.00 a day! Sure a lot of lazy union jerks would starve to death along with their lazy little brats, but think how much higher the standard of living would be for the survivors! 

Firing people is so cool!!! 8) 






Harold_V said:


> Don't know, but if Canada has any insight, they're fire the entire bunch and replace them with people that are willing to work. Brings to mind what President Reagan did to the air traffic controllers.......... which I perceived to be very, very, cool!
> 
> Being supportive of these people is to endorse a lowering of your own standard of living---for it will result in ever higher postage rates, which everyone must bear. At some point in time, workers from all walks of life must come to terms with the ideas that you can't get ahead by demanding unearned pay.
> 
> Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2011)

skippy said:


> Harold, I totally agree, but why stop at firing the postal service! Why not fire the whole country and replace them with Chinese workers who are willing to work - ready to really EARN THEIR MONEY at $2.00 a day! Sure a lot of lazy union jerks would starve to death along with their lazy little brats, but think how much higher the standard of living would be for the survivors!
> 
> Firing people is so cool!!! 8)





Comments very much in keeping with the union mentallity-------a part of the problem, not a part of the solution. 
I know you know what I meant, so don't go there. 

Harold


----------



## skippy (Jun 17, 2011)

Harold obviously I don't think you want to personally starve children, I just don't think people appreciate what unions have done for all of us. Saying to hell with unions is like saying to hell with democracy - we all know they can be problematic, but the problem is the apathy and rot that has set into them, not the institution itself. The alternatives to democracy are dismal as are the alternatives to permiting the regular people to band together and demand such frivolities as a safe work place.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 17, 2011)

If you read the article, management imposed a lock out. Not a worker strike.

Yeah Fire them all!

No one but the people in the room at the negotiations will ever get the full story. Anything you might read has already been spun to look a certain way.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm going to make this my last comment, as I'm violating the very rules of the board I should be upholding. 

I don't give a damn what reason may be offered---any time a union has the power to cripple a nation, no good can come from that union. Those with power quickly use it to their advantage, often at the expense of the very people they are sworn to protect. 

Lets drop this subject. The notice posted, that the lock-out has been called, serves a valuable purpose. Our comments, as if anything anyone says makes a difference, do not. All they're going to serve to do is get an attitude up with me (and others), something I'd prefer to not see happen. 

Harold


----------



## RoboSteveo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Just to update- Canada Post is on full out strike/lockout, no mail delivery at all.
Sounds like the government is going to inact legislation to send them back to work.

One thing that does bother me with strikes though, is that the common tax- payer gets screwed every time, not the company/government or the execs, just joe average.
Last summer we had a garbage strike for 60+days. Toronto smelled like rotten garbage all summer, thanks guys, lol.
The city caved in and met their demands 
Then this yr. the new mayor voted to replace the unions with private garbage companies and no one in Toronto shed any tears for them, hmm wonder why??. Strong arm tactics only work till you run into someone who won't back down, then they show you the door


----------



## rusty (Jun 22, 2011)

I for one certainly hope the postal workers are back at the job soon, my wife just ordered C.W. Ammen's 2nd edition and i can hardly wait to get reading and absorbing the wisdom within.

Second edition has been expanded from 330 pages to 441, hopefully the wifes money is well spent as the book by any means is not cheap. I could not find a digital copy of the old or new editions on the net. I suppose this is due to copyright issues. 

At one time I had a digital copy of the first edition, when my laptop was either lost or stolen there went the file and no back up. Losing that laptop was almost like experiencing the death of a close friend you grieve their loss for a very long time.

We all should make it a practice of archiving precious data.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## butcher (Jun 25, 2011)

My copy of Ammens was worth every penny I spent, hope your copy pleases you as much, for ore it's like my Hoke's, I have the download printed the online Hoke's and read several times, just bought the real book, alot smaller physically than I imagined it would be, I just love my little Hoke book, Having the real book is worth my money, now if I could just find some cheap metals to play with.

edit to try and make what I was trying to say make sense, well I dont know if that is possible or not?...


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 25, 2011)

butcher said:


> edit to try and make what I was trying to say make sense, well I dont know if that is possible or not?...


What you say is always worth reading, butcher. I'm amazed at how much you've progressed since being on the forum. 

Harold


----------



## joem (Jun 25, 2011)

Back to work legistration might happen this week but I still had to refund a purchase because ebay sees the postal strike as not their problem and will issue a negative against the seller. The package is somewhere out there but the buyer received an unpaid strke ( even when they paid) and I would have received an unshipped negative strike.


----------

